# rain



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I sure hope we start getting some rain around here. Otherwise were [email protected]##=%


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Howdy Buckhornman....... Found a good patch of "Ramp's" yesterday, surprised the heck outta me how far along they already were, we'll be eating them this weekend no problem. Still plenty of moisture in the woods, so no worries other than we better pay attention, cause it's gonna happen fast.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey OldElm, what county did you find the ramps , nothing coming up in the Twin cities yet


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Rain in the forecast this week, ground temps in the high 40s where Im at, seeing small Ramps here and there as well. My only concern is we get too hot too fast and the season is over as soon as it starts.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

cooling down a little end of week, especially at night. I went out to look at my ramp spot, sure enough there coming up. Went outside and took a soil temp reading, 46 Deg. Enough moisture now, but could use some more. Need some nights in 50's to get it going. Preferably with rain.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly, if things keep going the way they are and temps don't skyrocket, I think we're looking at a pretty good season. A touch more rain would boost my confidence for sure though.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Thx oldelm.Just know it's getting close. Mother nature is working 24hrs a day. And I,m just trying to get in sync with her. She needs to give up some rain. I,m worried if we don,t will be short lived. But I know it's gonna be soon. I,m guessing but I think by end of April there will be some blacks I,'ve been working to much time to go sleep outside!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Buckthornman, let's hope we get the predicted rains tonite/tmrrw. Everything sorta on hold in our woods, ramps hardly grew at all this week. Kids took a drive down to Rochester today &amp; then back up our Wisconie side..... Zip / 0 nothing happening. If we get the rain I'm thinking it'll happen here first week of May. Do you ever gather pheasant backs while morelling it? We like em.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I usually just stick to morels.I run across oysters and grab them.I grab what I notice. Raining nice in central minnesota tonight. Thank you mother nature. Gonna pick some asparagus this week. Gonna start check-in my early black spot every couple days next week.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old elm I,'ll keep you posted. Thanks for chatting always good to hear from you. Let me know when you find that first of the year! 12 more long days.? Only the morels know


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Who's ready to look like they went through a briar patch! Pick me pick me!!!! Lol buckthorn can't stop buckthornman! Good luck to everyone this season. And remember tick checking does count for foreplay! Must be the rain...


----------



## stilz (Apr 18, 2015)

Getting plenty of rain in the metro and a warm up this week. :-D


----------



## bigrobshroommn (May 17, 2013)

It is raining this morning which hopefully means mother nature is finally flipping her switch. Found a couple baby greys yesterday in So. Hennepin cty, I covered them with bark.


----------



## crazymushroomguy (Apr 14, 2014)

Lots of rain in the next week with some lows in the high 30s and low 40s for the next 7 days. Anyone think we might be looking at a bit of an extended season?

Also, holy cow, I think the rain dances have worked, we might want to stop now. Rain forecast for 5 of the next 7 days in this neck of the woods.


----------

